# The Halo 2 Thread



## Captain Howdy (Nov 9, 2004)

I didn't see another one posted after the release, so I'll start it. I don't want to make another long review, there are tons all over the net. I love the game though, just took a break from single player to start the thread. The new covenant weapons are awsome. The new warthog is awsome. The whole game is damn awsome... Who else has played it so far? 

HALO 2! YES!


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I haven't played it as of yet, since it is my roommate's copy, and he's been playing it non-stop, so I haven't had a chance, but from what I see, it does indeed look, "sweet."

GO FIRST RESPONSE!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 9, 2004)

Played a little multiplayer, but got to the third mission of the campaign. Major story twist right before that level that makes things really interesting. Awesome game play though, and the Ghosts are even more fun than before.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 10, 2004)

ONly had time to play multiplayer so far (but I did play it till 4 in the morning). Duel Wielding and Swords make my day.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey, just a question here, if some of you has XBL, how about making a EnWorlder(X-Box) Clan?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 10, 2004)

Finally got around to playing some multiplayer with 6 guys. It was extremely awesome. Random starting weapons is most definately the way to go.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 10, 2004)

Just played all the way to the gondollas to the temple in one sitting, split screen cooperative. A few graphical glitches, but still an excellent game.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 10, 2004)

I played a few hours of multiplayer on my neighbor's Xbox last night, and thought it was pretty rockin'.  We were more interested in trying out the new weapons and exploring the new levels a bit than actually _playing_ though.

Oddly enough, some of my favorite levels were the remakes; Battle Creek and Blood Gulch (or Beaver Creek and Coagulation, or whatever their new names are.)  Multiplayer level design rules seem to be different; there are much fewer open spaces for easy vehicles and sniping.  I won't miss the rampant sniping so much, but I loved playing good vehicle games.  I used to really kick butt in a Scorpion on Blood Gulch.

I really like some of the new weapons; the brute shotgun, the Covenant sniper, the Covenant carbine; the Wraith's are fun too, although the "lob" nature of it's projectile is difficult to get used to.  The ghost is vastly improved, and the Gauss gun variant of the Warthog really kicks butt.

I had seen preview videos of the duel-wielding and it really made me roll my eyes, but it turns out it's cooler than I thought.  Not only is it _not_ a foregone conclusion that you'll want to do it (the tradeoffs of not being able to use grenades or melee attacks is pretty steep) but it's actually kinda fun anyway.  Duel-wielding two needlers is pretty wicked from short to medium range.  The sword was fun for a while, but didn't last.  It's too difficult to use if your opponent has guns, unless you can totally sneak up on him.  I can see it being really fun for certain multiplayer games, though.  We used to play one we called "football" which was basically "plant your flag" with no shields and only shotguns (Longest Hall was the iconic level for that game) and I can see a variant of that with only swords being a really fun game.

Graphics were definately improved; gameplay was more of the same, but with a few more options and a better balance; you don't have as many crap weapons vs. really good weapons as you used to.  Playing multiplayer with two random weapons was kinda fun too; it rocks to start the game with the rocket launcher and the sword.    The no health dynamic simplifies gameplay somewhat too.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 10, 2004)

Well, it's the first X-box game I've bought new in quite a while.

I am enjoying it but the hype has sort of made me go, "Meh." Great game with some innovations. Playing on different sides makes the story more rounded and more interesting but at the same time I'm thinking, "So what's truly innovative about this that shouldn't be here in the first place."

It's a Halo killer, but only because it came out after Halo.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 10, 2004)

Quite true; it's not revolutionary at all; it's evolutionary.  It's very much more of the same, only improved.


----------



## cheadberg (Nov 10, 2004)

*Not too impressed*

For a game that took 3 years I must say it was not worth the wait. The Graphics for the Cut Scenes are horrible. I do think the game is fun, but they could have revamped the graphics a little. I just hope they put more effort into HALO 3. I know Half-life won't dissapoint me.


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 10, 2004)

Gotta disagree about it being a "Halo killer" D), Joe... as JD puts it, it really is just more of the same (which isn't a bad thing, of course).

I read the instruction book, but I must have missed a few things, and one of them is a significant issue:

1) Big issue: the Flashlight. What's up with the flashlight? I see no battery gauge for it, and it only lasts for a very short time before fading away and I have to turn it on again. It's _very_ unpleasant when I'm in a firefight in a dark passage... Not good.

2) Health bar. Does this exist? All I see is the "faster regenerating" (yeah, right) shield bar for my Mark VI armor. Where is the health bar?

Also, I'm a tad nervous about the ending. It's pretty much been universally reviled. Something about 



Spoiler



a lame-ass muliple cliffhanger deal that's considered a major cop-out


.

Finally, there's been some complaints about it not working very well on 480p (not working in widescreen properly and cutting off the edge of the ammo gauge and motion tracker), but thankfully I haven't had that problem on my HDTV. Whew!

The game is still fun as hell, though. I play on Heroic difficulty, and those AI marines are great - they've really helped me out during a few hairy situations. Cool.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 10, 2004)

cheadberg said:
			
		

> For a game that took 3 years I must say it was not worth the wait. The Graphics for the Cut Scenes are horrible. I do think the game is fun, but they could have revamped the graphics a little. I just hope they put more effort into HALO 3. I know Half-life won't dissapoint me.




I think the graphics in the cutscenes are choppy because it has to load the bump mapping (or whatever it is) on every shot. I got used to it after a few cutscenes. It really bugged me at first though. 
Still doesn't make the game any less awsome for me though, every other new aspect is really well done.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Hey, just a question here, if some of you has XBL, how about making a EnWorlder(X-Box) Clan?




I'd be all over and Enworld Clan if anyone else is interested. Not sure how many posters actually have Live though.


----------



## driver8 (Nov 10, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Gotta disagree about it being a "Halo killer" D), Joe... as JD puts it, it really is just more of the same (which isn't a bad thing, of course).
> 
> I read the instruction book, but I must have missed a few things, and one of them is a significant issue:
> 
> ...




There is no health bar. If your shield goes down get cover- a few hits and youll die. When I frst read this I was wary, but it does make you be a bit more careful. PLus the shield recharges alot faster. On the plus side you dont take damage from long jumps (except for the suicidal ones).

Im puzzled by the flashlight too it seems to burn out faster.

All in all, Im pretty impressed. I have my fingers crossed on the games length, I dont want it to end too soon. The cut scenes are my only peeve, but the in game frame rate seems to be a bit more stable than the first game. The game may have been a bit overhyped, but I think its delivered...even more than GTA San Andreas.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 10, 2004)

cheadberg said:
			
		

> For a game that took 3 years I must say it was not worth the wait. The Graphics for the Cut Scenes are horrible. I do think the game is fun, but they could have revamped the graphics a little. I just hope they put more effort into HALO 3. I know Half-life won't dissapoint me.



 uhhh... "horrible"??!!  It's the best graphis I've ever seen on a console.  I think you need to get your graphics evaluator recalibrated.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 10, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> 1) Big issue: the Flashlight. What's up with the flashlight? I see no battery gauge for it, and it only lasts for a very short time before fading away and I have to turn it on again. It's _very_ unpleasant when I'm in a firefight in a dark passage... Not good.




It only went off on it's own for me when it wasn't dark.  On the dark multiplayer levels it stayed on the whole time.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> 2) Health bar. Does this exist? All I see is the "faster regenerating" (yeah, right) shield bar for my Mark VI armor. Where is the health bar?




Yep.  No health meter and I love it!!  First of all, this is sci-fi, and there shouldn't be any Healthpaks of cure serious wounds... come on!  Second, it make the game a lot more fun.  Instead of running around looking for healthpaks, you're either dead, or alive -- you spend more time playing the game.  It's great for the single player and seems to work well on multiplayer too.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> Also, I'm a tad nervous about the ending. It's pretty much been universally reviled. Something about
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I agree and disagree: 



Spoiler



this is totally the "Empire Strikes Back" of the Halo series.  It expands the plot, throws in some really cool stuff, but definitely has a MAJOR cliffhanger ending.  So while I hate that I don't get the entire story now, I love that there's going to be more and it will be a very full story.


  Even with that, there were still a TON of really cool surprises and some fun story depth that I didn't expect.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> Finally, there's been some complaints about it not working very well on 480p (not working in widescreen properly and cutting off the edge of the ammo gauge and motion tracker), but thankfully I haven't had that problem on my HDTV. Whew!




Well, I played through the whole campaign in 480p (72" screen, muahahahah  ) and it worked just fine for me... And I have to say this is one GORGEOUS game!


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 11, 2004)

Seems awfully short. Came out Tuesday, most people seem to be finished on Weds. 

Good for people who have Xbox live or can play multiplayer, but those that can't, well, seems pretty weak.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 11, 2004)

Guess it depends on how many hours you put into it.

I bought it on Tuesday. Got home at 4:00 PM, played it till about 9:00 PM.

Got home yesterday at about 8:00 PM, played it till about 10:00 PM.

I've got a while to go.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, me and my hallmates are play co-op together and it is taking us a while. we just finished up the fourth actual level of I think fifteen total. But we are taking things slow and each of the last two levels has taken well over an hour each. And the point of the original Halo was multiplayer as anyway, so it is nothing new.


----------



## Lucias (Nov 11, 2004)

I realize that RPG.net is almost a curse word around here, but I decided to start up a clan over there and got a good response.  I've been plying several gaming message boards and generating the same as it's not so much about the forum as the interest in RPGs.

The clan is extremely casual and really just put together for the purpose of having an easily accessible group of people who are fun to play with and against and who won't drop on you...or swear at you when you screw up.  There will never be any 'required' meet up of the clan, though we'll try to meet at different times.  Skill is not required, a good attitude is. Basically, it's just for casual fun.

We have about seven members so far with the odd one or two rolling in now and again.

So I'd like to extend the invitation to anyone who wants in.

The original thread is here 

Our Bungie.net clan page (which not everyone has joined yet) is here 

My gamertag is Eye Tyrant
Either PM me here or friend me if you want an invite.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

Lucias said:
			
		

> I realize that RPG.net is almost a curse word around here, but I decided to start up a clan over there and got a good response. I've been plying several gaming message boards and generating the same as it's not so much about the forum as the interest in RPGs.
> 
> The clan is extremely casual and really just put together for the purpose of having an easily accessible group of people who are fun to play with and against and who won't drop on you...or swear at you when you screw up. There will never be any 'required' meet up of the clan, though we'll try to meet at different times. Skill is not required, a good attitude is. Basically, it's just for casual fun.
> 
> ...



Wait...I have a better idea, why do we have a Forum against Forum clan fight(and honestly I didn't know that rpg net was a 'curse' word around here either), if anyone is gamed to that, lets talk a time/date and tryouts(sorry, but training is required, if Enworlders players are to win  )

Requirement of course, XBL and the ability play in a team(and broadband to boot), learn, and to have flippin' fun!


----------



## reanjr (Nov 12, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Hey, just a question here, if some of you has XBL, how about making a EnWorlder(X-Box) Clan?




I think that's a great idea.  If anyone cares to, my XBox Live account is also reanjr.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> I think that's a great idea. If anyone cares to, my XBox Live account is also reanjr.



Expect a request around the early morning from me.

Gamertag:NEWMACHINE4

*slowly...a making of great warriors to be *


----------



## KenM (Nov 12, 2004)

I picked up Halo 2 today, getting a router and xbox live set up next week, count me in for the Enworld clan. I'll let you know what my gamer tag is once i get it set up.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

reanjr said:
			
		

> I think that's a great idea. If anyone cares to, my XBox Live account is also reanjr.



Okay, the Clan name for now, will be EN Smashers...and you sir, just got the first invite


----------



## Lucias (Nov 12, 2004)

Once you get things organized, Clan RPG Dot Net will happily accept your challenge.

And once you get your clan page set up at Bungie, let us know so we can link to it.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 12, 2004)

Since when is rpg.net a curse word around here?  Lots of folks frequent both locales, in my experience.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 12, 2004)

XBox Live user name : xsouporherox


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 12, 2004)

stupid slow connection


----------



## Arnwyn (Nov 12, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> uhhh... "horrible"??!!  It's the best graphis I've ever seen on a console.  I think you need to get your graphics evaluator recalibrated.



While I understand your enthusiasm for this game based on your previous posts, if these are the best cut-scene graphics you've ever seen on a console, you clearly need to get out more.

The cut-scene graphics certainly were horrendous - choppy as heck. (Gameplay graphics, on the other hand, were quite good indeed.)


> It only went off on it's own for me when it wasn't dark. On the dark multiplayer levels it stayed on the whole time.



Looks like Bungie implemented it very poorly, then. Not an optimal solution, compared to the original.


> Well, I agree and disagree:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if that's entirely appropriate for a game that takes more than 3 years to come out (and in the video game industry, there's no guarantee that it'll come out at all)... and the next one maybe not even coming out for the same system. Nice thought, poor result.


----------



## reanjr (Nov 12, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Okay, the Clan name for now, will be EN Smashers...and you sir, just got the first invite




Spectacular.  I'll be accepting that invite at about 11 tonight.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> XBox Live user name : xsouporherox



I will be sending the invite after midnight(when I get home in truth..)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

Lucias said:
			
		

> Once you get things organized, Clan RPG Dot Net will happily accept your challenge.
> 
> And once you get your clan page set up at Bungie, let us know so we can link to it.



Yes, yes...and don't forget, the praise to come after


----------



## KenM (Nov 12, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I will be sending the invite after midnight(when I get home in truth..)




  Keep in mind time zones.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll be up for the clan once i beat the campaign on heroic.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> I'll be up for the clan once i beat the campaign on heroic.



WOw....do it justice(I will attempt that one day...)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 12, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Keep in mind time zones.



Hmmm...okay, will keep that in mind.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 13, 2004)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> While I understand your enthusiasm for this game based on your previous posts



Based on my previous posts?  What's that supposed to mean?



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> if these are the best cut-scene graphics you've ever seen on a console, you clearly need to get out more.



Well, I've got an XBox and Gamecube - both of which I play in High Def on my 72" HDTV.  I also have a kick-a** gaming rig that plays Doom 3 on it's highest graphics settings.  I think that qualifies as "getting out" in the video game world.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> The cut-scene graphics certainly were horrendous - choppy as heck.



A couple of the cut scenes took a second to get all the bump maps applied, but I'd harly call any of them horrible or choppy.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if that's entirely appropriate for a game that takes more than 3 years to come out (and in the video game industry, there's no guarantee that it'll come out at all)... and the next one maybe not even coming out for the same system. Nice thought, poor result.




I have a bigger problem with the "story" of the game.  The more I think about it, the more I realize that 



Spoiler



it wasn't really a "story" in the sense of having a build-up, climax, and resolution.  It seemed to be just a bunch of missions strung together.  There wasn't really much new revealed, not much changed since the end of the first game, and a lot of the missions didn't even make sense from a story standpoint.  

My main excitement for this game was for the story.  I read the books (loved the first and third), and was wanting more of the same.  Instead, I feel like I got a rehash of Halo 1.  Yeah, there was some interesting developments within the Covenant and some surprising new gameplay, but the game ended right where I expected it to begin.


  Overall, I was realy disappointed with the single player campaign.

I'm liking the multiplayer more and more though, which is good, because it seems like (sadly) that's where Bingie spent most of their effort...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 13, 2004)

Good games Truth. And tomorrow I'm getting a head set.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Good games Truth. And tomorrow I'm getting a head set.



Yeah....whipping my butt...revenge is mine...wait, can't be saying that to a teamate.

No, whipping my butt is good, must use your skill against RPG net fellows...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 13, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Yeah....whipping my butt...revenge is mine...wait, can't be saying that to a teamate.
> 
> No, whipping my butt is good, must use your skill against RPG net fellows...





Now I just need to figure out how to win those blasted king of the hill games.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2004)

Quick question:

Has anyone seen the somewhat famous 'Jackal shield wall' formation that showed up in some of the trailers?  Y'know, the one where five or six jackals stood in a line and advanced at soldiers hiding behind cover?

I've only now just finished off Regret.  How far am I in the game?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Now I just need to figure out how to win those blasted king of the hill games.



LOL....we all have have our strenghts and weaknesses...we will learn.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> 
> Has anyone seen the somewhat famous 'Jackal shield wall' formation that showed up in some of the trailers? Y'know, the one where five or six jackals stood in a line and advanced at soldiers hiding behind cover?
> 
> I've only now just finished off Regret. How far am I in the game?



Hmmm, not yet...or haven't seen something like that.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2004)

Anyone playing Legendary?  I get about as far as the hangar where the covenant pour out of the purple portal, and then inevitably the bevy of elites off me.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Anyone playing Legendary? I get about as far as the hangar where the covenant pour out of the purple portal, and then inevitably the bevy of elites off me.



Not there either, just switch characters myself in the story...just normal for me.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Anyone playing Legendary?  I get about as far as the hangar where the covenant pour out of the purple portal, and then inevitably the bevy of elites off me.



 Yeah, that's right where I switched back to Heroic.


----------



## JDragon (Nov 13, 2004)

*Sign me Up*

Hey, I'd love to get in on the EN Smashers.

Gamertag: JDragon000

I'm in CA.

I do have question on the multiplayer, does anyone know how to actually pick what game you are going into vs just taking a random game? (IE so I can jump in games with clan memebers when I sign on to play)

THanks


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 14, 2004)

JDragon said:
			
		

> Hey, I'd love to get in on the EN Smashers.
> 
> Gamertag: JDragon000
> 
> ...



There are two methods, the first is the random play, with other people, the second...is having a list of a hundred on hand, (the system has do this) that you prefer to play with quite frequently, on the second method, you can choose what type of game to play. But only on the listing of having friends to play at the same time.

The system is built with a rank allotment, to prevent overabuse by cheaters or hog stat builders. If you are a Rank 5, you will play with people who are either ranked 1 or to up 5...the Bungie site has this information further.

I will be sending the invite...

Update:Just figured out the message sending system to those, it will be a text invite, and please...if not mention before, it is very important to have a Headset for talking with teammates...


----------



## JDragon (Nov 14, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info.

I'll check out bugie when I have time, and I have the head set covered.

I'll be accepting in about 10 min.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 14, 2004)

So when are we going to try to have a full group EN World game?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 14, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> So when are we going to try to have a full group EN World game?



Mmmmm, if ten can be gain...that will be okay.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 14, 2004)

Out of curiosity, how many levels are there in the campaign? By levels i mean the segments bordered by those title that break in against black during play. I ask only because I only get to play off and on between writing papers, and I'd like to know how much longer I have before I can join you guys on Live. 

FYI, i just reached the stage where I have to blow through the Covenant on the bridge. told you I haven't gotten that far.


----------



## KenM (Nov 15, 2004)

I have not started Halo 2 yet, I want to finish Halo 1 first. Question about Halo 2: Does it do switch guns on you between levels/ cut scenes? Halo 1 does that and its really annoying IMO.


----------



## driver8 (Nov 16, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I have not started Halo 2 yet, I want to finish Halo 1 first. Question about Halo 2: Does it do switch guns on you between levels/ cut scenes? Halo 1 does that and its really annoying IMO.




Yes most levels it does. But there are usually alot of gun/equipment racks laying about.

Sigh I just finished SP. i dawdled and it took 6 days. Gonna have to replay to catch some plot/dialogue stuff. I have a few issues with the game, but no spoilers till a decent time passes. Still a good game though.


----------



## KenM (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.gamespot.com/news/2004/11/17/news_6113421.html

 A patch is out now for it.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 18, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> http://www.gamespot.com/news/2004/11/17/news_6113421.html
> 
> A patch is out now for it.



So...that what it was...cool, and they are working on another one.


----------



## KenM (Nov 19, 2004)

My Xbox live gamer tag is InboundMad Dog Lets play Halo 2 sometime.

  edited for spelling, I misspelled my own tag,  :\


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 19, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> My Xbox live gamer tag is Inboundmad Dog Lets play Halo 2 sometime.



Clan invite will be sent later tonight...

Hey Shadowlight, an invite was sent to thee...interested?


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm in. My usertag is Jasamcarl.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 19, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> I'm in. My usertag is Jasamcarl.



Invite will be sent...


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 19, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Clan invite will be sent later tonight...
> 
> Hey Shadowlight, an invite was sent to thee...interested?



 Definitely.  I added you to my friends list, but I haven't had a chance to play anything in about a week (pay-back for doing nothing but play Halo 2 last week).  Send out a party invite if you see me online.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 20, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> Definitely. I added you to my friends list, but I haven't had a chance to play anything in about a week (pay-back for doing nothing but play Halo 2 last week). Send out a party invite if you see me online.



Done...


----------



## KenM (Nov 20, 2004)

My main gripe with the game is multiplayer. I wish they had more filters for things like quickmatch, you never know what kind of match it will be. I don't like oddball, so I wish you could filter out some things to get what you want to play.


----------



## Phanboy (Nov 20, 2004)

Okay I'm wanting To check out live and cant afford Halo 2 at the moment, Would anyone mind passing along the Free trial info to me?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 20, 2004)

That's not the way it works, Phanboy.  If you buy Halo 2, you get a free two-month trial of X-Box Live, but as far as I know there's no way to demo Halo 2 itself.


----------



## KenM (Nov 20, 2004)

Phanboy said:
			
		

> Okay I'm wanting To check out live and cant afford Halo 2 at the moment, Would anyone mind passing along the Free trial info to me?




  Halo 2 and some other Xbox games come with a free 2 month subscription card to Xbox live. But you still need a credit/ debit card for billing info. What I did was buy the 12 month started kit, it comes with Crimson Skies and a headset. IMO you need the headset for commucation. I used the two month card, when that is up, i'll us the 12 month card.

 Edited for spelling


----------



## Phanboy (Nov 21, 2004)

no no no ... I already had live once, so I have the communicator. I was just wanting to sign up again, but you HAVE to have a subscription code to do so. I have since "convinced" my wife of Halo 2 being a worthy Purchase. aka Put it on my credit card. so as soon as I Get my live info I'll post it here.


----------



## SubMensa (Nov 21, 2004)

If you'll accept me, I'd love an invite into the EN Smashers.

X-Box gamer tag: SubMensa


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 22, 2004)

Okay, all invites have been redone, and sent out...to ShadowTag, Submensa,and Jasamcarl....

eRR..theses are Clan invites.


----------

